# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Продлены сроки активации и действия карт Wi-Fi

## ByFly

*Уважаемые абоненты! Сроки активации и действия карт доступа Wi-Fi продлены. Подробнее информация представлена в таблице:*
 *Номинал карты* 
 *Внешний вид* 
 *Текущий срок действия*  


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

